
Show HN: VizFiddle – Embed simple visualizations - dokko1230
https://vizfiddle.com/
======
konacoffee
Seems handy for small little visualizations. The design may be a little too
out there though for a standard visualization tool though; people may expect a
more tamer color palette.

~~~
dokko1230
Hey there. Thanks for the feedback. I appreciate it!

------
egfx
Nice job. Very usable on mobile.

~~~
dokko1230
thank you! it wasn't intended for mobile but it is a nice plus

